# The awesomest, the bestest omelet



## CharlieD (Nov 22, 2011)

ever. I made tis omelet today for breakfast. Not that I put anything special in it, but I warmed up the eggs by putting them in the hot water. They were even hotter thnan I expected. In turn when I beat them they became so fluffy and airy that I never had before. I always new that eggs should be room temperature but this was way better.


----------

